# Frank Mir Signature Request (please don't flame me for the image)



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I think the image size lends itself quite well to the correct Signature dimensions.

No fancy text, just 'Frank Mir' somewhere on there is cool  

Anyone wanna take this on? :hug:


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Actually, if I can find a freeware bit of Mac software, I may have a crack at doing this myself tonight


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Try...

http://www.gimp.org/macintosh/

Next best thing to PS, and it's free


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Yeah that was the first thing that came up on my Google  been a while since I got creative so I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

You don't have to use it. Just wanted to give it a try.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'll make you one if you don't mind me using a different image.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

lol it's ok MC, think i made a half-decent one myself, quite proud of it so may post it tonight. Thanks Triz, your one was awesome 

i got an email notification suggesting i got another message on this thread that looks absent from the page. A PM explaining what that message contained would be appreciated


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I hope you do Liza, everyone loves seeing new work. You should sing up for that competition I put up yesterday (check the stickies in this section).


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Oh that hurts my eyes. Very curious to see a ground game battle with Werdum.


----------

